# [SOLVED] Fable: TLC... issue getting game to run



## staindredglass (Jul 12, 2008)

I recently bought the game Fable: The Lost Chapters for PC and was really looking forward to playing it. I can install the game with no problem. The problem occurs when trying to start the game. The following error message is what comes up...

"We are sorry, but we have detected that the game did not exit correctly. We recommend starting the game in safe mode. Safe mode may disable some advanced features of the game, but may allow you to play the game."

Then...

"Fable.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."

At this point it closes.

I've already been through the Microsoft troubleshooting at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/916908/en-us?spid=9922&sid=global

I followed the above troubleshooting link correctly; word for word, step by step. And I still get the same exact error message.

My computer meets well above the system requirements for the game. I've completely un-installed and re-installed the game 2 times already and still get the above.

System specs: XP with service pack 2... P4 @2.8Ghz... 1.5GB of RAM... Geforce 7600 with 512MB RAM... 120GB HD... DirectX 9.0c

I want to play this game and obviously need help. How can the above error be fixed???


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fable: TLC... issue getting game to run*

uninstall the game and delete its folder.then turn off every running process as possible "especially an antivirus program" then reinstall it.


----------



## staindredglass (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Fable: TLC... issue getting game to run*



pharoah said:


> uninstall the game and delete its folder.then turn off every running process as possible "especially an antivirus program" then reinstall it.


Before posting what I posted, I did try what you said. It didn't help.

I actually got the problem cleared up on my own. The problem was: OpenAL Installer for Windows. I updated it with the following link http://connect.creativelabs.com/developer/Wiki/OpenAL Installer for Windows.aspx and afterwards, the game started up with no problems what-so-ever.

So this problem is solved.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fable: TLC... issue getting game to run*

glad ya got it fixed i will mark the thread solved.


----------

